# To extract attachments from multiple outlook emails



## Mathew123 (Mar 6, 2019)

First of all, apologize if this is not the right place to post this.

I have around 1000 outlook emails in a folder in my computer. 
All those emails includes PDF attachments. 
I wanted to save the PDF attachments of each emails to a folder without opening these 1000 emails.
Please can anyone help?
Thanks,
Mathew


----------



## DanteAmor (May 11, 2019)

Check this

https://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/outlook/saveatt.htm


----------

